
Ask HN: Which payment provider do you use? - bert2002
I am currently looking for a payment provider for a SaaS project and find it very difficult to find a proper single solution that integrates Paypal and Stripe (or other CC payment gateway).<p>It seems to be that the difficulty is in reoccurring payments and invoicing.<p>What do you use and how bad was the integration?
======
zrail
I use Stripe exclusively. The integration into Rails isn't too bad (I wrote a
book[1] about it and a gem[2] that automates a lot of it) but there are a lot
of little details that one might not think of if they've never done a payment
integration before.

Recurly][3] abstracts over multiple payment gateways for subscriptions, if
that's something you need to do. I haven't used it myself but I've heard good
things.

[1]:
[https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com](https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com)

[2]: [https://www.payola.io](https://www.payola.io)

[3]: [https://recurly.com](https://recurly.com)

~~~
bert2002
Thanks zrail, I will definitely have a look at those and your book :)

------
lachyg
(I work at Stripe.)

Are you looking for a single integration that handles both PayPal and credit
card transactions? Stripe users typically end up integrating both separately
(though building a billing abstraction above both).

~~~
bert2002
Yes I was hoping for both, but it seems to be that the best way is to separate
all payment gateways. Just in the sake to keep flexible.

